
 Android Hardware-Buttons Are (Conceptually) Broken - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/10/31/android-hardware
======
div
It is very hard to imagine John Gruber being taken somewhere unexpected by
using the back button on an Android device.

This is like saying you were taken somewhere unexpected by using the back
button in your browser.

Sure, it may not work consistently all the time, but when it doesn't it's
always the fault of the website / app that breaks standard behaviour.

